# I hate posting in this section



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

We've lost 2 in the space of at least 10 hours. Prospero and Helen lost their battle with the Camallanus worm today. There will be more words to follow, but for the moment I cannot figure out what to say, other than this SOB must go down and I will not stop until it does.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

RIP Prospero and Helen


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

Awww, condolences


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

We've lost so many now...I usually write a poem after they go as a means of saying goodbye, but I think I will wait until the last death has come to pass and write for all of them then.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

We have since also lost Anne and several of the Pucks. Hopefully we can keep this plague from taking any more.


----------



## OzarksLady (Jun 6, 2011)

TheKingsFish said:


> We've lost 2 in the space of at least 10 hours. Prospero and Helen lost their battle with the Camallanus worm today. There will be more words to follow, but for the moment I cannot figure out what to say, other than this SOB must go down and I will not stop until it does.




I know it's too late for the 2 you have lost but this might help in the future.

http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/154/


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, this is the page we got our advice from. It was a real pain trying to find a vet that would give us Panacure, but one of our local vets' wives kept Angelfish with this problem and she was able to give us a dosage. We've since lost Rosalind and Joan.

There are still a couple of fish that won't eat, and I worry about whether or not they will recover.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

How awful. I'm so sorry you're losing so many fish.

Hang in there and keep up the good fight.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It is never great when a betta dies (


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your fish.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss TheKingsFish. I hope you can get rid of the nasty bug too. Having something like that go through your tanks is terrible.  I honestly hope this is your last entry for quite a long long time.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

I haven`t finished writing elegies, sadly...though hopefully the plague has claimed its last victim.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------

